# Hurt baby chick!!!



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

My little Daenarys Targaryen tried to fly through the bars of her brooder, hurt her wing and landed on the floor a couple days ago. I didn't notice that her wing was hurt until today. She is her usual spunky self, eating, drinking, playing and even flying a little bit. She flexes her wing and she does not seem to be in pain, at least that I can tell. I can touch it and spread her wing and she doesn't wince or cry at all. I read the other "broken wing" thread but my chick is using her wing. Is there anything I can do to help her or will it heal up on it's own? It's not like there is blood or anything although bruised with contusions and she is not being picked on by her flock any more than the usual chicks picking on each other. Thanks in advance!


----------



## briannasellars (May 14, 2013)

I would just let it heal on it's own. There is not really much you can do. If she starts getting slow give her some Gatorade.


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

I would just let it heal. Hope she gets better!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

It's already healing and she's doing physical therapy.


----------

